# Connexion à iTunes impossible



## os-app92 (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Depuis plusieurs minutes, il m'est impossible d'explorer le contenu d'un album sur le store iTunes, autant depuis mon Mac que depuis mon iPhone.

Message sur mon Mac: "Il est impossible de répondre à votre demande auprès de l'iTunes Store. Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à accéder à la ressource requise."

Message sur mon iPhone: "Connexion à l'iTunes Store impossible".

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème (qui se produit de plus en plus souvent chez moi).

os-app


----------



## dudu99 (14 Novembre 2012)

Même problème chez moi depuis 20h25


----------



## os-app92 (14 Novembre 2012)

La connexion est de nouveau possible.


----------

